# Sometimes I draw thing [part 2]



## The Mad Jester (Apr 10, 2006)

Upon request, I've decided to share some more of my work. These are fresh - officially scanned yesterday. 






Something that had been started for something else and turned out completely different. She was fun to design and even moreso to ink.





Commission of Gorbash. To be colored.





When my fiance and I were in California not too long ago, we visited his uncle in a neighborhood that was beautifully enhanced by rows upon rows of chinese elms. Sitting in their backyard and looking up at their winding, curling branches inspired this guy - but the twists and turns of the branches became daunting, and I've since abandoned the project. Don't know when I'll attempt to right it again.





Tattoo design for someone who generously donated to me when I really needed the money. =)


----------



## woodsac (Apr 10, 2006)

Another great series of your drawings!
The first shot is so elegant


----------



## hot shot (Apr 10, 2006)

love the images again so how long does it take you to do a picture ish???


----------



## The Mad Jester (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks again guys. =]



			
				hot shot said:
			
		

> how long does it take you to do a picture ish???


 
It really depends: mostly on creative energy. There are some pictures that I really get into and can't stop until its done.. others, I take my time. And then the whole 'detail' factors runs into play. Couple hours at the most for really meticulous, focused detailing.


----------



## thebeginning (May 7, 2006)

the chinese elm one is my favorite, i love that style.


----------



## Rob (May 8, 2006)

Great stuff - really like em!!

Rob


----------



## Boon (May 9, 2006)

hi,
neat stuff, could i just ask what you do with your drawings?


----------



## Digital Matt (May 9, 2006)

Nice work!


----------

